# Multiplex vs HDPE



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know which is stronger? 3/4 in thick multiplex or 3/4 in thick HDPE.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

If properly made or store bought, I'd say HDPE all day long.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

but either one is pretty d#mn tough


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

is 3/4 20mm

cheers


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

yes buddy it is


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

By multiplex I assume you mean plywood.

Multiplex is a method of carrying multiple streams of intelligence over a single channel. Ask any communications tech.

And yes, I know I'm peeing over the windward rail here.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

OK plywood.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

is 20mm hdpe strong enough to make a slingshot with wooden scales/handle

cheers


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> By multiplex I assume you mean plywood.
> 
> Multiplex is a method of carrying multiple streams of intelligence over a single channel. Ask any communications tech.
> 
> And yes, I know I'm peeing over the windward rail here.


The meaning of the word multiplex depends strongly in your location.

To us Yurpeans it means "plywood with more than 3 layers" (3 layers is called, you've probably guessed it, triplex)

In answer to your question, factory produced HDPE is far stronger than even best quality marine grade ply wood. BUT decent quality ply wood of more than 1/2 n inch thick will more than suffice for making slingshots.

Also, I (personal preference!!) much prefer the "feel" of a piece of wood sanded to satin perfection n finished in linseed oil or wax, as opposed to plastic-y feel of HDPE.


----------

